# change in the location of internet files



## menisaking (Dec 26, 2014)

i have windows 10, in the health report of the windows defender it says i should reset temporary internet files location. i wonder how it happened that i need to reset it. how could it changed, and from where to where the location has changed and does it matter which of the browsers? i have chrome, explorer and edge. 
also i have nod32, malawrebytes, superantispyware and ransom stopper, which might have changed it??

thanks


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Is your profile located in the Root drive ?

Also, did you change Internet Explorers temp location ?


----------



## menisaking (Dec 26, 2014)

tristar said:


> Is your profile located in the Root drive ?
> 
> Also, did you change Internet Explorers temp location ?


i did not change anything consciously 

what is the root drive?

i added a picture


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Root drive is the C: drive.. You can safely click reset and continue, I don't believe this should cause any impact to you, and I don't think this is due to malware (can't be 100% sure though)

Do you have any AV/Internet Security application ? the only issue I can find is that some app is redirecting the cache..


----------



## menisaking (Dec 26, 2014)

tristar said:


> Root drive is the C: drive.. You can safely click reset and continue, I don't believe this should cause any impact to you, and I don't think this is due to malware (can't be 100% sure though)
> 
> Do you have any AV/Internet Security application ? the only issue I can find is that some app is redirecting the cache..


yeah i do have, eset, and it's good. but i wonder what cause that chagne, and by reset, it will be set to...? and was in...? 

i did reset eventually, but i still wonder and worried what had happened. 
it's annoying it dosent says in the windows message WHERE those locations are.
do you you know where are they?
thanks


----------



## menisaking (Dec 26, 2014)

also i got not access to C:\Users\<MY NAME>\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Temporary Internet Files

and i did enter to properties and i should have the permissions...


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

The issue is that the path to the cache is addressed using a soft link, inetcache, which is not the full physical path, this could be the reason... But It's surprising to see MS apps are facing issues with the way MS Windows accesses the MS internet explorer cache :S

If you have the 1803 update, chances are that something in the update for IE11 or Windows Store might have caused this change..


----------

